# Phenom II at 6+ GHz: How AMD May Have Done It



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, at the AMD Austin Tech Day event, the company stunned the computer enthusiast community, by presenting to the press, the overclocking capabilities of the upcoming Phenom II X4 processor. The enginners managed to boot the machine at CPU speeds in excess of 6 GHz, 6.213 GHz to be precise. A close-up snap of a portion of the CPU-Z window showing the overclock, made its way to AMD's own photostream at Flickr, among other pictures related to the event. 

The picture reveals the clock speed at 6213.6 MHz, bus speed at 200 MHz, FSB multiplier at an unreal 31.0x and resulting HyperTransport link speed at 1002.2 MHz. This would mean that they may have dropped down the HT link multiplier (normally 200 x 10.0 for the Phenom II X4 940) to 5x. We already know from previous reports that the vCore was set around 1.90 Volts, and that a copper pot with liquid nitrogen was used to cool the chip. The motherboard used, from the pictures, appears to be Gigabyte GA-MA790GP-DS4H, which is based on the AMD 790GX + SB750 chipset. For more pictures, browse through the photostream. More pictures could be added to the stream once the NDA lifts on December 14.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2008)

Many Thanks to HTC for submitting this.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Many Thanks to HTC for submitting this.



You're welcome!

Though this high speed doesn't have, yet, a CPU-ID validation, this other one, @ 4.4GHz does:

http://valid.canardpc.com/records.php

Check the AMD K10 CPU frequency record.


----------



## szulmizan (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah.. AMD starting their engine.. 
enthusiast will love this cpu.. Will wait 4 AM3 cpu..


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

IMO, the reason no higher then 4.4 GHz has a CPU-Z validation is obvious: they want to keep it under wraps, much like the R770 was before it was launched.

If they managed to get that pic of CPU-Z, they entered windows and, even if it wasn't stable @ that speed, just reducing it to say ... 5.5 GHz should have given it enough stability to do so, no?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 5, 2008)

what the big deal on this benches or what, not ever person has watercooling or dry ice lol


----------



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> what the big deal on this benches or what, not ever person has watercooling or dry ice lol



You can do ~4 GHz with air-cooling.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> what the big deal on this benches or what, not ever person has watercooling or dry ice lol



It's to put pressure on Intel: they have to be wondering how a 6 GHz CPU from AMD will perform and if AMD is getting ready to do a R770 part 2, so to speak.

Just because it reaches 6 GHz, doesn't mean that it will perform as good as i7 @ 6 GHz: i need to see some benches of that before i draw any conclusions.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You can do ~4 GHz with air-cooling.



and blast c2c...


----------



## sno.lcn (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, this answered at least a few questions I had.  

I'm definitely looking forward to freezing one of these


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow awesome, even more so for that mulitplier. I cannot wait for this to drop!


----------



## cool_recep (Dec 5, 2008)

Notice that only the frequency part of the CPU-Z is shown... But I am sure AMD is coming tough!


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You can do ~4 GHz with air-cooling.



i guess its big for amd because of there run and the past cpu dont oc that well, im glad i got a x58 board mite get a ati video next, i wanna see what come out on top


----------



## REVHEAD (Dec 5, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> i guess its big for amd because of there run and the past cpu dont oc that well, im glad i got a x58 board mite get a ati video next, i wanna see what come out on top



 Get some water cooling and rip in


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, I'm so giddy for Deneb. What a BADASS feat!


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

It's damn amazing to do that with an AMD chip.  And all on a board that only costs $140.  Kudos, guys.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 5, 2008)

This makes me want to go get a AMD mobo, yet i am still happy with my QX6700.

I only game no benchies for me.


----------



## CyberDruid (Dec 5, 2008)

I just might have to build an AMD rig next year...it's all about OCing for me...I like to punish the silicon.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I just might have to build an AMD rig next year...it's all about OCing for me...*I like to punish the silicon.*



You sadistic b@st@rd, you ...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 5, 2008)

im going to wait and see pictures are just pictures, could be running at 6ghz but could be slower than a i7 at 5Ghz lol


----------



## MarcusTaz (Dec 5, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> This makes me want to go get a AMD mobo, yet i am still happy with my QX6700.
> 
> I only game no benchies for me.



If it is just gaming you do, like myself I doubt you will see any performance increases... I say, save your money, but if you have it to burn then go for it. I think we will see real performance boosts when all the software developers start writing their code to take advantage of all the multi cores procs. 

This is great news for us? Rock on AMD this should give Intel a run for their money, hopefully force them to cut their prices and not gouge us... Yea for free market!!!


----------



## Oohway (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, 6Ghz.  Very impressive.  Now let's see Intel's counterback


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm getting this mobo once Phenom II gets its awards...

6GHz, wow, looks like Intel won't be too happy if Phenom II gets the performance crown for next year.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 5, 2008)

*meh*

6Ghz. WOW. Impressive.

BUT, TBH, I really dont know what all the fuss is over Liquid Nitrogen cooled, multipler hacked, one-minute-only computing.

I can get an old Ford pickup, stick an aviation rocket engine in the back, and pull a hell of a stunt... for about 10 seconds before the thing disintegrates.

REAL WORLD computing performance is what wins in my books. Anything else is teenage wet fantasy.

And until AMD can get a CPU on air (or water) in a normal case to beat an i7 on air (or water) in a normal case, then Intel remains The King.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, that's the fun with overclocking. It's like drag-racing. You're at that zomg speed only for minutes, enough to run some bench or grab a few screenshots.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> im going to wait and see pictures are just pictures, could be running at 6ghz but could be slower than a i7 at 5Ghz lol



Doesn't stop guys from overclocking old P4's to 8GHz.  Sometimes it's just about the fun of getting that high number.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 5, 2008)

I hope the X3's are this easy to OC


----------



## Razr7 (Dec 5, 2008)

> then Intel remains The King



It's not about who is the best an any price... 'cause that might make lower performing parts cost more than they should and without competition Intel rips of its customers like it did in the past!
That's meaningful to you of course if you make your own money... but if daddy buys it for you, I can understand how you can like "The King".

Way to go AMD!
10q HTC!


----------



## cooler (Dec 5, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> 6Ghz. WOW. Impressive.
> 
> BUT, TBH, I really dont know what all the fuss is over Liquid Nitrogen cooled, multipler hacked, one-minute-only computing.
> 
> ...





Apparently that chip manage to run crysis couple of time, and it not cherry picked 





> We've seen Phenom II, Deneb overclocked all the way to 6.2GHz. This was not a screenshot boot, we've seen it with our own eyes as chaps from AMD managed to run the Crysis benchmark several times. The machine was stable on almost every run.
> 
> 
> AMD was insisting that this was a stock CPU not a cherry picked one, and that similar scores should be expected from retail products. Intel has never managed to get to over 6GHz and we are sure that Intel is doing some catching up. You naturally need some LN2 to get to such a high scores and it looks that Phenom II might become an overclocker's favorite toy.
> ...



http://www.fudzilla.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=10801&Itemid=1


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 5, 2008)

If it is NOT cherry picked then that is something truly amazing.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Personally, i would like to see a comparison of i7 and Phenom II @ the exact same speed (around 3 GHz) and with the i7 having both the HT enabled and disabled to see any advantages Intel could take out of it.

After that, OC the CPUs to ... 4.5 GHz or so and repeat the tests so we can see what kind of scalability they offer.

Then, and only then, would we be able to say: CPU "X" is better then CPU "Y".


----------



## techie81 (Dec 5, 2008)

Let me pull out my Liquid Nitrogen kit that I got at Frys and get this baby going!


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Personally, i would like to see a comparison of i7 and Phenom II @ the exact same speed (around 3 GHz) and with the i7 having both the HT enabled and disabled to see any advantages Intel could take out of it.
> 
> After that, OC the CPUs to ... 4.5 GHz or so and repeat the tests so we can see what kind of scalability they offer.
> 
> Then, and only then, would we be able to say: CPU "X" is better then CPU "Y".



...and then factor in price.  I don't care how much faster an i7 is (and it is, and will be) if I can't afford it.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> ...and then factor in price.  I don't care how much faster an i7 is (and it is, and will be) if I can't afford it.



That's a good point.

Maybe we can ask W1zzard if he can put a "performance per watt and per dollar" in a possible upcoming review ...


----------



## suraswami (Dec 5, 2008)

I like that all Red case and 8 panel gaming system.  Damn I wish I can spend that much.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You can do ~4 GHz with air-cooling.



I didn't like the voltages they needed to push 4 GHz though.  That really made me  because why would I go after AMD for 45nm process @ 4ghz that's going to obviously burn up.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> Maybe we can ask W1zzard if he can put a "performance per watt and per dollar" in a possible upcoming review ...



It's hard to do -- you have to factor in the prices of RAM & Mainboard to do it.  

And then adjust for things like:  

Core i7: minus points for prohibitive cost of i7-compatible motherboard, plus points for joing SLI-CrossfireX capability.

Phenom II:  minus points for being 2nd place in over speed, plus points for compatibility for current motherboards


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> It's hard to do -- you have to factor in the prices of RAM & Mainboard to do it.
> 
> And then adjust for things like:
> 
> ...



I see your point but what needs to be compared are the CPUs. After we get a "result", then we can factor other hardware costs and see which is more expensive to move to: Intel or AMD.

As for "2nd place in over speed", as you put it, ... says who? Have you seen any benches with i7 VS Phenom II? I know i haven't


----------



## flyin15sec (Dec 5, 2008)

We can speculate all we want, but until Dec. 14th we won't really know. I'm pretty sure, several review sites already have PhenomII, but can't disclose the benchmarks.


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> I didn't like the voltages they needed to push 4 GHz though.  That really made me  because why would I go after AMD for 45nm process @ 4ghz that's going to obviously burn up.



At the Austin, TX, test they used between 1.50 and 1.55 cpu voltage.  On Crysis with a continuos loop, the temp on AIR was 33C.  The peak Gz was 3.9.  Temperature is not a problem with Phenom II at 4 Gz.


----------



## pentastar111 (Dec 5, 2008)

Things are starting to get interesting....


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

Bluesman said:


> At the Austin, TX, test they used between 1.50 and 1.55 cpu voltage.  On Crysis with a continuos loop, the temp on AIR was 33C.  The peak Gz was 3.9.  Temperature is not a problem with Phenom II at 4 Gz.



Source, cooler, ambient temp, and case?  Read up on 45nm process.  Voltages above 1.4v is pushing it for that process.


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> Source, cooler, ambient temp, and case?  *Read up on 45nm process.  Voltages above 1.4v is pushing it for that process.*



For Intel CPUs, yes.

Dunno for AMD CPUs because they haven't been launched yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> For Intel CPUs, yes.
> 
> Dunno for AMD CPUs because they haven't been launched yet.



I remember when the first Deneb reviews came out, they ran it at 3.5 GHz at like 1.58v or something like that.  I think even if 45nm, AMD and voltage get along much better than Intels do.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

45nm process is 45nm process.  I hate feeling like this is an argument because there is proof that no matter what type of electronics you are dealing with the 45nm process will degrade at accelerated (dare I say exponential) rates over 1.4v.

These semi-conductors get smaller and smaller they use less power (and that is good)... there is a point where the voltage can literally change the structure of a gate, breaking it.  What I'm trying to say is that a door for people to pass through will hold it's form for just so long with so much use but on Black Friday when the energy of the crowd outside of Walmart got too intense the front doors of the Walmart were forced from their hinges, a greeter was trampled to death, and a pregnant woman severely injured.  People still bought goods... Walmart still operated but at what cost?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> 45nm process is 45nm process.  I hate feeling like this is an argument because there is proof that no matter what type of electronics you are dealing with the 45nm process will degrade at accelerated (dare I say exponential) rates over 1.4v.
> 
> These semi-conductors get smaller and smaller they use less power (and that is good)... there is a point where the voltage can literally change the structure of a gate, breaking it.  What I'm trying to say is that a door for people to pass through will hold it's form for just so long with so much use but on Black Friday when the energy of the crowd outside of Walmart got too intense the front doors of the Walmart were forced from their hinges, a greeter was trampled to death, and a pregnant woman severely injured.  People still bought goods... Walmart still operated but at what cost?



thats a unique, but great example binge .


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> Source, cooler, ambient temp, and case?  Read up on 45nm process.  Voltages above 1.4v is pushing it for that process.



Many sources is my reply but here is one SOURCE with a quote:


> While I can't give exact numbers in terms of GHz, I can give you some of the voltages and temps seen while running the Crysis demo. Keep in mind these temps are not anywhere near 100% CPU usage, but they aren't exactly idle either.
> 
> * Air: Cooler Master Hyper Z600 - Around 1.5-1.55V / 33C
> * Water/Tec: CoolIT Freezone Elite - Around 1.6V / 38C
> ...



As you can see in the quote, the AIR run used a _Coolermaster Hyper Z600_. One XS poster got 4.1 Ghz by changing settings in addition to the multilier. This same poster has also learned from an AMD rep at the demo that the max multiplier is 48X.  SOURCE


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

He even says not full 100% usage and that environment is a test bench with most likely excellent ambient temps and no case with plenty of air... :shadedshu


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 5, 2008)

Binge said:


> 45nm process is 45nm process.  I hate feeling like this is an argument because there is proof that no matter what type of electronics you are dealing with the 45nm process will degrade at accelerated (dare I say exponential) rates over 1.4v.
> 
> These semi-conductors get smaller and smaller they use less power (and that is good)... there is a point where the voltage can literally change the structure of a gate, breaking it.  What I'm trying to say is that a door for people to pass through will hold it's form for just so long with so much use but on Black Friday when the energy of the crowd outside of Walmart got too intense the front doors of the Walmart were forced from their hinges, a greeter was trampled to death, and a pregnant woman severely injured.  People still bought goods... Walmart still operated but at what cost?



Great analogy *Binge!*  I think the reason you don't get high heat initially above 1.4 with Phenom II is because of very low channel leakage. 
SOURCE


> AMD's transistors exhibit very low channel leakage. Our transistor benchmarks indicates that leakage current is less than one-third of the value measured on AMD's 65-nm process. It's also significantly lower than the Intel 45-nm HKMG process. In fact the Ion/Ioff ratio for AMD's PFET is nearly 10 times better than that for the Intel PFET.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

Detailed article, I'm going over the numbers of it myself right now   Thanks Blues!


----------



## HTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Bluesman said:


> Great analogy *Binge!* *I think the reason you don't get high heat initially above 1.4 with Phenom II is because of very low channel leakage.*
> SOURCE



Interesting read: thanks, dude!


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 5, 2008)

*Phenom Prices and Availability*

Now that some of you may be interested in Phenom II and clocks of 4-6.5 Ghz here is a SOURCE for release information.  (Special thanks to *informal* at XS for the source.) And NO I am not an AMD employee or distributor, just a lousy overclocker looking to have fun with a new cpu!



> DISTRIBUTORS IN EUROPE and North America will begin shipping both OEM and retail boxes of the Phenom II 920 and Phenom II 940 starting December 18th (Europe), according to one distributor, and December 20th (North America).
> 
> The Phenom II X4 920 SKU will sell at about $235 to retailers, while the overclocking whiz-kid, the Phenom II X4 940 will ship at $275. At least one distributor says December 20th is the ETA for the shipment.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bluesman said:


> Now that some of you may be interested in Phenom II and clocks of 4-6.5 Ghz here is a SOURCE for release information.  (Special thanks to *informal* at XS for the source.) And NO I am not an AMD employee or distributor, just a lousy overclocker looking to have fun with a new cpu!



Great read Bluesman, now I'm very confident that AMD won't kill us with a steep price as well as no shipping schedule.


----------



## Polarman (Dec 5, 2008)

That's pretty impressive. I would never attemp something this crazy.


----------



## kysg (Dec 6, 2008)

AMD is on the warpath!!!! JK scratch that last one. Sweet, this proc with turn some heads when it gets released.  AMD might be able to get back in stride.


----------



## szulmizan (Dec 6, 2008)

Hopefully this cpu sell at reasonable price.. like intel Ci7 but hate their price..
I will never OC with LN2. Just ordinary OC guy..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

szulmizan said:


> Hopefully this cpu sell at reasonable price.. like intel Ci7 but hate their price..
> I will never OC with LN2. Just ordinary OC guy..



Phenom II 940 is supposed to be $275 in the states.  Was it here that I saw that?  maybe on the inquirer...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

^^^yup, here you go

http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/12/05/phenom-ii-fore-christmas


----------



## Sonido (Dec 6, 2008)

Live OR Die said:


> im going to wait and see pictures are just pictures, could be running at 6ghz but could be slower than a i7 at 5Ghz lol



I heard they added a whole bunch of instruction sets to their lists. Deneb will have more IOPS than the previous Phenoms, but, a good amount are *NOT* going to be in Deneb. They are trying to save it for their next release.



Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^yup, here you go
> 
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/12/05/phenom-ii-fore-christmas



Intel is going to take the 'machete of price cutting' to their CPUs.

They keep it in the closet next to the rat poison.



Binge said:


> 45nm process is 45nm process.  I hate feeling like this is an argument because there is proof that no matter what type of electronics you are dealing with the 45nm process will degrade at accelerated (dare I say exponential) rates over 1.4v.
> 
> These semi-conductors get smaller and smaller they use less power (and that is good)... there is a point where the voltage can literally change the structure of a gate, breaking it.  What I'm trying to say is that a door for people to pass through will hold it's form for just so long with so much use but on Black Friday when the energy of the crowd outside of Walmart got too intense the front doors of the Walmart were forced from their hinges, a greeter was trampled to death, and a pregnant woman severely injured.  People still bought goods... Walmart still operated but at what cost?



100% true. The whole reason for the shrink is to increase performance, while reducing the need for energy. 

Smaller space--less time needed for the travel; but the more you put in that small space, the more crowded it gets.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Sonido said:


> I heard they added a whole bunch of instruction sets to their lists. Deneb will have more IOPS than the previous Phenoms, but, a good amount are *NOT* going to be in Deneb. They are trying to save it for their next release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"machete of price cutting"   hahahahahah.  That was funny.  Where you from dude?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Dec 6, 2008)

that's amazing 
i wish my dad would let me do this kind o stuff, sounds like they've outdone theirselves once again


----------



## Sonido (Dec 6, 2008)

cooler said:


> Apparently that chip manage to run crysis couple of time, and it not cherry picked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's not cherry picked, I think I just wet my pants.

That's an impressive feat for a civilian project.



Chicken Patty said:


> "machete of price cutting"   hahahahahah.  That was funny.  Where you from dude?



New York. I just can't wait for these bad boys to go head to head.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Sonido said:


> New York. I just can't wait for these bad boys to go head to head.



cool, hard to see someone use the word "machete" in here.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll be going Phenom II after DDR3 boards are released in Feb. I really hope AMD delivers this time.


----------



## Sonido (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> cool, hard to see someone use the word "machete" in here.



 Why you say that?


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

*Dunno if this has been posted before:*

Look @ this.

Original source.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 7, 2008)

HTC said:


> Look @ this.
> 
> Original source.



Wow nice find


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow nice find



Thank you!


----------



## Sonido (Dec 7, 2008)

HTC said:


> Look @ this.
> 
> Original source.



45 nm ftw!

Damn ... I can't wait. Good find man!


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Dec 7, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that the stock 9950 cooler keeps it at less than 30C idle.


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

Sonido said:


> 45 nm ftw!
> 
> Damn ... I can't wait.



I really hope that even if these can't compete with i7, they come close enough, whether in performance or price or both, so that Intel lowers their prices and we all benefit from it.


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

HTC said:


> I really hope that even if these can't compete with i7, they come close enough, whether in performance or price or both, so that Intel lowers their prices and we all benefit from it.



Lower prices, lower temps, and all of that means good things for both teams and future tech.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Sonido said:


> Why you say that?



latin word that is not too familiar for the non latin members.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

sorry 6213.6  at 31x , how much multiplier this support , nice gigabyte mobo


----------



## HTC (Dec 7, 2008)

hayder.master said:


> sorry 6213.6  at 31x , how much multiplier this support , nice gigabyte mobo



Apparently, up to 48x.


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 7, 2008)

*More Phenom II Info*

Here is a quote from an attendee at the San Francisco event Friday. SOURCE


> Attended the invite only AMD event last night in SF..........
> 
> Looks like AMD will be making a big leap with this CPU......just awesome....
> 
> ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Bluesman said:


> Here is a quote from an attendee at the San Francisco event Friday. SOURCE



wow, just awesome.   Thanks bluesman.  Looks like it might have a run at the i7, of course, the i7 on 4 threads.  i7's on air can do 6 second passes on wprime, but with 8 threads.   Although AMD clearly won't be at the top with this chip, it is definitely back in the game.  Lets see what AM3 has for us.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 7, 2008)

''Side by side DDR2 and DDR3 setups clocked to the same 4 gig, virtually a tie for performance, so save some hard earned, DDR2 will perform rather nicely.....''

Yay!,(even tho i don't OC)


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

I just did a 10.1 sec run of WPrime @ 4.2ghz with 3 firefox windows open, MSN, and F@H running after my i7 has been on for 18 hours folding.  I don't know if that's good


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Binge said:


> I just did a 10.1 sec run of WPrime @ 4.2ghz with 3 firefox windows open, MSN, and F@H running after my i7 has been on for 18 hours folding.  I don't know if that's good



Hey binge, remember thats with 8 threads dude.  I mean compare it to current gen phenoms.  The importance here is not kicking intels ass, but to me its just the fact that the overclocking capabilities of the Phenom now suck ass, in exception of a few chips that have gotten up to 3.7 3.8 Ghz, but then again, only a handful.

Im sure the i7 would be quicker even on 4 threads, but its a big step forward for AMD who struggled miserably lately.  hey binge, by the way, did you get that PM i sent ya?


----------



## Binge (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> Hey binge, remember thats with 8 threads dude.  I mean compare it to current gen phenoms.  The importance here is not kicking intels ass, but to me its just the fact that the overclocking capabilities of the Phenom now suck ass, in exception of a few chips that have gotten up to 3.7 3.8 Ghz, but then again, only a handful.
> 
> Im sure the i7 would be quicker even on 4 threads, but its a big step forward for AMD who struggled miserably lately.  hey binge, by the way, did you get that PM i sent ya?



That score is with 4 threads.  My 8 thread score is around 6.0xx.  I'm glad for AMD... I really am, but I'll be excited when I see them match gaming marks at platforms $100s of dollars below Intel's systems.

Yeah I got your PM.  My FS thread is updated all the time and is up to date.  It's always in my sig.... Everything that is priced is what I have available.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

Binge said:


> No, that score is with 4 threads.  My 8 thread score is around 6.0xx.



darn you, at least lie and just say it was 8 hehehe.  Well like I said in my previous post, Phenom II is not going to be as quick, but its a big step for AMD dude, huge if you ask me.  Lets see what AM3 has for us.


So did you get the PM binge????


----------



## HTC (Dec 9, 2008)

Found a few more tidbits:

Googled translated and this one too (both were in Portuguese, originally).

Also, source of the 2nd link i posted above.

EDIT

Here's a preview:


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 11, 2008)

*Gaming Performance for Phenom II*

For those of you interested.  This was posted on XtremeSystems' AMD section today.



			
				iocedmyself said:
			
		

> Now as i know some were wondering about gaming performance i'll just paste in what i was explaining to my uncle when i was telling him how his little gift was faring
> 
> the 9850 would let me run the game in 1920x1200 with rendering options maxed out and draw/detail distance at 15/100 and the ingame benchmark reported those settings used 94% of the video card memory, 88% of all 4 cores on the cpu, 85% of the system memory With Average of 25 Frames per second
> 
> ...



And further info on his testing routine. Please note that he is comparing a *3.4Ghz Phenom I* (oc'd 9850) to a *3.0Ghz Phenom II *(940):



			
				iocedmyself said:
			
		

> Yes gaming performance seems to be quite impressive, the CPU is actually fast enough to feed data to the GPU now. As for the benchmark, it's the in game GTA IV benchmark, which aside from being surprisingly detailed seems like a good consistent performance comparison.
> 
> Also note that the phenom II aside from being 400mhz slower then agena also had the draw/detail distance more than doubled when attaining double the frame rates. So i'm very impressed with real world performance so far, and am preparing to run crysis/warhead, farcry 2, Call of duty 4/5, Mass effect, Fallout 3, 3Dmark06/Vantage and Pcmark vantage starting with stock speeds. Any other gaming bench requests let me know, i probably have it. So look forward to seeing realworld numbers which i'll post ASAP.


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 12, 2008)

*News from Chicago Phenom II AMD Event*

Here are results reported by Sampsa with Team Finland (Sampsa & SF3D). (*NOTE:*"_3DMark05 & 06 CPU-tests were ok @ 6 GHz + We were able to run Crysis @ 6,1 GHz (2 loops CPU-test)"!!! )_ XtremeSystems.Org



			
				Sampsa said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I got back home from Chicago last night where AMD organized Dragon platform preview event.
> 
> First of all huge thanks to AMD (Macci, Simon, Pete and everyone) for inviting Team Finland (Sampsa & SF3D) to the Dragon event. It sure was a nice opportunity to run some first tests with Phenom II X4 and LN2 cooling.
> 
> ...


----------



## HTC (Dec 12, 2008)

> - Max CPU-Z screenshot and *validation* we got with 4 cores was 6280 MHz (no dirty tricks)



Something doesn't add up, here: according to CPU-Z's hall of fame, max OC on K10.5 is still 4.4 GHz. How could they validate it without it being in hall of fame?

Other then that, sweet!


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 12, 2008)

HTC said:


> Something doesn't add up, here: according to CPU-Z's hall of fame, max OC on K10.5 is still 4.4 GHz. How could they validate it without it being in hall of fame?
> 
> Other then that, sweet!



Hi HTC.  I believe the hall of fame recognition is lacking because the chip has not been officially released.  Thus, the chip is not available yet to everyone so it does not qualify for oc recognition?

Here is a streaming video of the event as well as other goodies: AMD Streaming Video


----------



## HTC (Dec 13, 2008)

Bluesman said:


> Hi HTC.  *I believe the hall of fame recognition is lacking because the chip has not been officially released.*  Thus, the chip is not available yet to everyone so it does not qualify for oc recognition?
> 
> Here is a streaming video of the event as well as other goodies: AMD Streaming Video



I don't think so because there's already a 4.4GHz one there.

Cool stream, dude


----------



## Bluesman (Dec 13, 2008)

*AMD Phenom II Event in Boston*

The Boston event was held last night and confirmed many of the results from the SF and Chicago events.  This participant has reported an astounding result comparing Phenom II 940 to i7 965:


			
				EnJoY said:
			
		

> ....Lastly, it's important to mention that in the Core i7 965 system vs Phenom II 940 BE Crysis comparison, I was able to verify that both systems were running the exact same graphical settings, with the same cards.  Phenom II had 4GB of ram, dual channel while the Core i7 had 3GB in triple channel on an X58 Intel reference board.  *The Phenom II had higher frame rates throughout the majority of the gameplay.*
> All in all, awesome night with some great swag given away by AMD.  Thanks so much for having us guys.



SOURCE


----------

